# Swype Beta Themes



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

I just started using the Swype Beta on Apex 2.0 RC1 and was wondering if anyone had any themes for it or where I could find them. I have tried searching XDA, but I don't know which ones will work and which ones can't. Could anyone help me out here?


----------



## FS36 (Jun 8, 2011)

It depends, but here is a link to some information a long with a link to some themes that work... click ---> here


----------

